# error on reinstalling hp psc 1310 series printer



## vuwanrai (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a hp psc 1310 series printer. due to some software problems I uninstalled the drivers through "add or remove programme". I also deleted manually all related HP entries from the registry and Programme files. Now when I try to reinstall the drivers through the HP cd, the following error message shows:
"access denied
F:\setup\hpzprl01.exe -m preloadproduct drivers -1 ENU -f C:\WINDOWS\hpoins 04.dat -Validate No -w5...." and the installation stops.
Please help!!! I use XP SP2.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

are you having HP Pavilion Desktop PC?


----------



## vuwanrai (Jan 26, 2007)

Nope, mine is Compaq Presario with AMD 3000 processor


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 26, 2007)

did your PC come with other HP apps.

btw use CCleaner & a good registry cleaner to do the cleaning stuuf, coz they do it in th SAFEST possible way.


----------



## vuwanrai (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah, i cleaned the registry by using registry cleaner. still same result.
__________
will anyone out there please please help me!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

are you following these steps..
=>*Do not Plug the Printer to the USB port of PC*
=>Insert the Installation CD & follow the steps
=>When the *Installation Wizard asks to Connect the Printer, then only Connect it* & then Follow the onscreen instructions.


----------



## vuwanrai (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah, I did what u suggested, but the @#$%^& problem still persists!!!!!! As a last resort, am thinking of reinstalling XP. what do u suggest?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 27, 2007)

did you PC come with Pre-Installed XP
__________
& does any problem pop up when you open any other apps.


----------



## vuwanrai (Jan 29, 2007)

I installed the XP myself and no, no pop-ups, everything is running fine. And by the way, thanks for sticking with me so far!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2007)

no probs. 

so you bought XP separately. 

well next time dont edit anything in Registry yourself, use TuneUp Utilities 2007 to edit, it has a registry backup feature, so any mistakes you make, can be undone
use CCleaner for cleaning Junk/.tmp files.


----------

